# Worm harness organization?



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

What do you guys use to keep all your worm harnesses neat and organized?
I have tried multiple different boxes and even sticking the hooks into corks, but all efforts have resulted in the same tangled mess. I run short wire harness with double willow blades and also 3' fluorocarbon harnesses with single Colorado blades. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Best and cheapest I have found is the pool noodles. I bought a deep and large size Plano box and can fit 4 of the large pool noodles cut to length in it. I hook the hooks and then wind harnesses onto noodle I use small barrel swivels on the end and use small ribbed nails to hold them in place.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

same setup as overwatchmike but i use straight pins to hold the swivel - my buddy uses the lindy rigger snell holder which is a nifty little unit to use.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

X2 on the noodles. Easy, cheap, you can see what ya have. Just make up colors and change out the blades for the light conditions. I've tried those sleeves and it takes me forever to decide, well, pool noodles is my answer !!


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

Labman1127 said:


> What do you guys use to keep all your worm harnesses neat and organized?
> I have tried multiple different boxes and even sticking the hooks into corks, but all efforts have resulted in the same tangled mess. I run short wire harness with double willow blades and also 3' fluorocarbon harnesses with single Colorado blades. Thanks for the advice.


Pool noodles for sure. Can't beat 'em.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Here's a hack for those using the swim noodles. A regular size swim noodles fits perfectly inside a tennis ball tube. They are clear, so you can find a harness at a glance. Walmart sells a tube of tennis balls for under $2.00. An inexpensive way to keep your harnesses organized. 

Wes


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Here are 2 pics of my storage system. I can leave extras at home and also carry my perch rigs in a ziploc bag along with extra swivels and such.


----------



## Eatmybait (Apr 14, 2016)

Labman1127 said:


> What do you guys use to keep all your worm harnesses neat and organized?
> I have tried multiple different boxes and even sticking the hooks into corks, but all efforts have resulted in the same tangled mess. I run short wire harness with double willow blades and also 3' fluorocarbon harnesses with single Colorado blades. Thanks for the advice.


 X3 pool noodles


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

I prefer the snell keeper (www.lurepartsonline.com part #6213







. A Plano Deep 3700 box can hold at least 24 snell keepers, which is 48 harnesses. I put the loop on the end of the keeper and use a rubber band from the last hook to one of the ends. Keeps everything tidy.


----------



## vtown00 (Aug 22, 2008)

Pool noodles in a Plano box!


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Here's some links that might help
http://joeokada.com/2011/05/my-mono-harness-system/ http://joeokada.com/2012/02/tip-harness-lead-storage/ http://joeokada.com/2011/04/blade-storage-solutions/


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

The pool noodles worked awesome! Thanks guys. 
I fit 4 of them inside a plastic shotshell ammo box with a hinged lid. Thanks again for the advice.


----------

